# Campy v shimano groupset weight



## toonraid

Being lazy here - has anyone got a full groupset weight comparison between campy and shimano groupsets - record v DA, Chorus v Ultegra, Centaur v 105 and so on?


----------



## Flat Out

Here they are from light to heavy according to Competitive Cyclist.(sorry, no 105)

Red - 1944 grams
Record - 1997 
Force - 2113
Dura Ace - 2160
Chorus - 2169
Centaur - 2223
Rival - 2280
Ultegra - 2469


----------



## thedips

wow never really knew that ultegra was really that far off? i mean i knew it was heavier but not that much heavier....


----------



## toonraid

Actually its worst than that - the figure above is for the new Ultegra SL, the current model is 100 g hevier. BTW I did check the CC site and some of the figures are wrong, eg centaur RD is marked as 100 g!


----------



## dhtucker4

Of course, the Record and Chorus have carbon fiber brake shifters, crankset, rear derailleurs. It that for both hubs the weight? Meanwhile, the SRAM gruppos (Red, Force, Rival) do not have hubs (front & rear). Every gruppo includes hubs... that is SO old school.

Everyone I know buys aftermarket wheels - except for four people.


----------



## Forrest Root

dhtucker4 said:


> Everyone I know buys aftermarket wheels - except for four people.


That must mean something to somebody. If you go to Weight Weenies you'll find loads of folks who are riding custom built wheels. Same goes around here.


----------



## wankski

that can't be right.... centaur/chorus seems off unless they are counting the brand new centaur carbon crankset.. didn't know the gruppo came in that option...? otherwise there is easily 120+g diff in the cranks alone..


----------



## texass4

thedips said:


> wow never really knew that ultegra was really that far off? i mean i knew it was heavier but not that much heavier....



The majority of that difference is in the crank. Per Competitive Cyclist:

D/A = 640g
Ultegra = 833g


----------

